# Are You Living In A Sexless Marriage? (Sponsored Post)



## Harpo_Casting (Jul 20, 2010)

*Do you go weeks – or months – without being intimate with your partner? *

*Do you have trouble communicating with your partner on how to meet your sexual needs?*

*Are you desperate to spice up your sex life but don’t know how? *

*You're not alone...Dr. Laura Berman Is Here To Help You!*

You’ve seen her segments on “The Oprah Winfrey Show” and “The Dr. Oz Show” and heard her great advice on “Oprah Radio” but now Dr. Berman has a brand new TV show, "In The Bedroom With Dr. Laura Berman," fully dedicated to helping couples achieve greater intimacy and connection, not to mention better sex! 

If you live in the Chicago area and want Dr. Berman’s advice, contact us today! Please be sure to include a description of your family and the issues you’re dealing with, along with a recent photo. Couples need not be married but must be committed to making a change and be willing to appear and discuss their private lives on Television, if selected. 

We look forward to hearing from YOU! 

Heather Teta 
Casting Director
917-687-4298 
www.oprah.com/drberman


----------



## Ditch (Apr 16, 2014)

Dr Berman, is great. I don't feel airing my laundry on TV is the right thing for me. Would be interested in seeing the segment.


----------

